# They're finally here!



## PipRat (Jan 24, 2012)

My boyfriend and I drove in a snow storm last night to pick up my two baby males. He named one Buzsits (My boyfriend's Hungarian, the closest pronunciation would be Boo-jits with the j being pronounced like the j in bonjour) I'll call him Boo. I named mine Gus. I think they spent all last night exploring and playing because they are still sleeping right now! I am so excited I'm just hanging out by their cage. As soon as they wake up I'll post some pictures to this thread. They were born January 23 so on Monday they will be five weeks. They have been handled every day since they were born so they are quite tame, Boo is a little skittish, Gus a little braver but they'll both come to my hands and chew on my nails and are quite curious of me.
These are my first rats ever so you can probably appreciate how thrilled I am!


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Congratulations! Boys are so much fun. Post some pictures if you can.


----------



## PipRat (Jan 24, 2012)

This is the only picture so far I got that isn't blurry. They just move too quickly for my camera. They're sleeping again now but there will be more to come!


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Aww, that's adorable! Nice job!


----------



## PipRat (Jan 24, 2012)

I made a quick video of them this morning. My boyfriend's hands are in the video. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h84PW4W8OQY&context=C323468cADOEgsToPDskKyxMpknAbfZvUbZD4rCtSI


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

They are adorable, and it looks like you have a very nice set up for them.


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

Gorgeous little fuzzies♥


----------



## bnjyratties (Feb 12, 2012)

Very Cute, we bring our first babies home next weekend no I can understand your excitement.


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Adorable little boy!


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Cuteness and nice cage! Enjoy the babes while you can, next week they will be twice the size. They grow so fast.


----------



## PipRat (Jan 24, 2012)

binkyhoo said:


> Cuteness and nice cage! Enjoy the babes while you can, next week they will be twice the size. They grow so fast.


I think they're growing right before my eyes! They already seem bigger and I haven't had them two days! Every play session they venture out on to our arms and shoulders further and further...


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

And play sessions are about every 5 minutes, right? Or are you up to ten minutes already? XD


----------



## therathugger (Feb 9, 2012)

Congrats Pip thats great I am sure your gonna have a blast!!!!


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Haha, he's cute, enjoy them! It's great fun when you get new babies


----------



## PipRat (Jan 24, 2012)

CarrieD said:


> And play sessions are about every 5 minutes, right? Or are you up to ten minutes already? XD


I'd say most were probably 5 minutes but some are probably as long as 10. It's hard to tell because I don't pay attention to the time at all. 
They love to crawl on my hands and chew my finger nails. For some reason when my boyfriend plays with them they get really wound up and he chases them with his hand and they jump around and run back to him for more. They react differently to each of us. I think the associate me with snacks, skritches and a thing to climb run around on and to them he is a playmate.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

PipRat said:


> I'd say most were probably 5 minutes but some are probably as long as 10. It's hard to tell because I don't pay attention to the time at all.
> They love to crawl on my hands and chew my finger nails. For some reason when my boyfriend plays with them they get really wound up and he chases them with his hand and they jump around and run back to him for more. They react differently to each of us. I think the associate me with snacks, skritches and a thing to climb run around on and to them he is a playmate.


Actually, I meant play sessions 5 minutes *apart*... LOL When I have new babies in the house the hardest thing to do is close the door and walk away. So I don't, for very long. 

I can get my boys wound up like that, what a hoot. I have one who's a total spaz and will jump straight up in the air, then run around like a blur, then charge my hand again.


----------



## PipRat (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh sorry! Yeah five minutes apart! There's a couch in the room where I keep the rats and I basically for the past two days have camped out on it! They take naps and I sit and wait for them to wake up lol! But tomorrow is Monday so I have to go back to work. Can't wait to think up more games, toys and activities to try with them.


----------



## RATTIE X JOE (Feb 16, 2012)

do they let you pick them up ? i have 2 male dumbos and they dont seem to let me touch them but ive only had them 2 days


----------



## PipRat (Jan 24, 2012)

They will climb onto my open hand but if I try to put my hand on top of them to pick one of them up they slip away pretty quickly. I've only had mine two days as well, I'm hoping they will learn to trust me more and more each day.


----------

